# Inky's story.



## Vertekins (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll never forget the first time I saw the love of my life; My beloved Inky.

It was on February 15th 2003. A few days before, me, my mother and my younger sister were planning to visit the Birmingham dogs home.

We almost didn't get to go because my mother was reluctant to get up but we coaxed her into getting up and soon enough we were at the dogs home. We entered the place and walked past the place where a few cats are usually caged and to my disappointment, there were no cats to be seen. But my sister called me back to look again inside one of the cages I initially thought to be empty.

Inside this cage was a beautiful black cat with her back facing us. She was hiding under what appeared to be a tile of carpet glued to the wall of her cage. We all started cooing over how beautiful she was. Her face and muzzle structure clearly showed that she at least had some oriental in her and her black coat had a thin glossy silkiness of the kind you wouldn't see in an 'ordinary' moggy (I.e thicker and plushier).

I looked at the tag on her cage and I still remember the exact wording on it;

_NAME: Inky
AGE: 5 yrs old
SEX: F
BREED: Siamese/Normal Cat
Price: ￡25

Hello! My name is Inky. I'm five years old and I've never been outside before._

Bear in mind that I hadn't owned a cat for many many years. All of us were enamored with her and felt enormous pity for how miserable she looked, cowering under her carpet tile with her back turned, occasionally turning her head to look at us with her pretty lemon-shaped slightly slanted green eyes.

So my mother phoned my step father to ask if we could spend ￡25 and give her a home with us. He said yes. So we went to reception and inquired about buying Inky. They got a young man to take her out of the cage to show her to us more closely. The young man took her out of the cage and she was grabbing onto him for dear life because of the dogs barking and because she was very shy.

"She's a long cat" commented my mother, referring to just how long Inky's body was, typical of oriental cats. 

"She's very nervous." said the young man. "We'll have to think about whether or not we will rehome her"

My mother was not amused. Even though we didn't go to this dogs home with the intention of coming out of it with a dog or cat, she responded "I came here to buy a cat. She's nervous because she can hear dogs barking"

We took her to the reception and paid for her, inquiring about if they knew where she came from. The woman at the desk said that she came from Kingstanding. That's the only thing we know of her past along with her age and breed and fact that she was strictly an indoor cat. We even bought her a new collar; Pink fabric with spots on it. It clashed with her black fur that was for sure!

Then we took her home with us. It took her quite some weeks to adjust to her new owners and her new house but she adjusted into a wonderful loving girl who means more than the world to me. She attached herself to me in particular and has been one of my best friends ever since. 

It is now April 2011, over 8 years since we brought her. Best ￡25 we ever spent. I still say that it is fate that led me to her, she is truly my beloved.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this sweet story.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! That was a great story.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a lovely story...lucky for you and Inky that your sister noticed the cages weren't empty!


----------

